# Dr Jay Gordon sleep training and nap time consistency?



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

So last night night DH was firm in that our DD need to start sleep training, and I agree with him. We did a rough start last night, she did sleep much longer from not being nursed to sleep. Tonight we will start the Dr Jay Gordon method, but I am curious about naps. Those who have used this method, did you at this time also start to nurse to sleepiness but not to sleep for naps? Or did you continue to nurse to sleep?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

How old is your baby?

We didn't do the same thing for naps; I did just let them nurse to sleep.


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

DD just turned one. I'm kind of backing off of the idea for sleep training for now. Even though I am most certainly ready to get 4+ hours of uninterupted sleep, I'm not sure that she is...


----------



## Laura87 (Sep 5, 2011)

thank you for this info!

i love his advice! i do believe in sleep training but only gentle compassionate versions.

thanks!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

yes, i still let him nurse to sleep for naps!


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

To those who have done this sleep training, how did you decide that your little one was ready? The last month has been horrible as far as sleep goes, and I may just give this gentle sleep training a go...


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

you know... i waited until i could talk to my son and knew he understood(he was 19 months now 23 months). i talked for a couple a weeks ahead telling him the "boobie" was going away and he understood. so when the time came which was so hard for both(oops me) he was ready and i expected drama but he was like whatever after the first night. i just always talked to him and told him the stages that were coming up. i had a hard time emotionally..he didn't .and i always parised him for being such a big boy after each stage and we usually did something special like going to the library.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

sorry im tired..hope it made sense


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tracyamber, I do like the approach of waiting until she is old enough to understand, thanks!

Also, for those who have used this method, when she wakes in the middle of the night, would you walk her around back to sleep? I would think that would just make her dependent on being walked back to sleep?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

hey i think if you read jay gordan's strategy on his website it gives pretty clear descriptions on what to do. i don't think picking up happens ..only at the beginning. i can't remember.


----------

